# Horrible offers from GrubHub



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Is it just in my market that the offers have been tragically low the past few weeks? The ones I see from UberEats are low as well, but nothing like the ones from GrubHub.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

I noticed the same thing, and switched to Doordash.
I used to do Doordash before, but I never thought I would come back to it after going to Grubhub..
I guess Never say Never is in order.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Today was the worst on both DD and GH. DD was the usual flood of $2 chick fuc a and it took all day to get 2 runs for $10, didn't even break even on gas.

GH was almost nothing but got a $30 offer after 10+ hours. No thanks it was probably just a hassle.

Of course DD kept messaging about how busy it is after being kicked off 25 times. Go screw yourself and your busy fast food crap orders. Not working the 8-9 o clock hour to make $20 and do nothing the rest of the day.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

GH use to mostly be $12-17 orders with workable miles and wait times. I did pretty good during lunch and dinner. Now $7-8 with 12+ miles. And did I mention horrendous wait times now. Switched to DD also. Doing better when they throw a couple of bucks in and picking through the trash. A lot less miles also.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

No doubt GH took a turn south on offers starting in January. It forced me to go back to DD as my primary. Still run them both together but I have scheduled DD and no block GH.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Turds... all day long.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Seamus said:


> No doubt GH took a turn south on offers starting in January. It forced me to go back to DD as my primary. Still run them both together but I have scheduled DD and no block GH.


I've been on the GH driver waitlist for over a month. After all of the GH hype on these forums, it will be really disappointing if I finally get in and I see DD quality offers!


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

GH cash out is down right now, at least for me. Is it for yall, too?

I never book blocks on GH so I'm always getting excess or cast-offs, but I would still get several very decent ones a day in between lots of down time, but the past month or so the GH offers have trended way lower here in the Fort Worth suburbs.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Yes GH pay is down, which doesn't come through on weekends usually anyways. But the offers have really been slow.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

I've been driving for GH for two months (I do Eats and DD as well) and so far the offers have been few and far between and worse than Uber and DD.

GH offers are usually on the long distance side and consistently pay around $0.75 - $1.25 per mile, which is grossly inadequate for the Metro DC market, especially given the traffic, parking, and waits at restaurants. $2.00 per mile isn't enough for my market.

So far GH has been far below the hype I've read and heard from other drivers.

The fact I've only worked off-blocks is probably a factor in the poor offers I'm getting.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

When I was in DC I didn't see offers worth taking from anywhere. DD was like constant $5 orders I couldn't believe it. Not getting a $500 impound bill for $5.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

FL_Steve said:


> I've been on the GH driver waitlist for over a month. After all of the GH hype on these forums, it will be really disappointing if I finally get in and I see DD quality offers!


All these gigs are the same horse of a different color. The offers are correlated to the amount of available drivers.

Every market is different but in my market:

UE/DD/GH used to all pay nice offers.
UE took away the multiplier and that left DD and GH paying decent.
DD started flooding markets with new drivers and the offers dropped. That left GH who paid well and limited the amount of drivers.
DD got bad and drivers flooded to GH. In December and January GH flooded the market with new drivers and the offers are noticeably lower now.


It’s a cycle of supply of drivers vs demand. The bigger the supply of drivers the lower the offers. In my book the only way to make decent money anymore is to multi app.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Most of the time scheduled blocks were good. Order after order after order. Then they would suddenly stop and then I realized my block ended 10 minutes ago. Haven’t scheduled in awhile but occasionally turn it on. When it’s busy it’s busy and I might do ok


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Seamus said:


> In my book the only way to make decent money anymore is to multi app.


I like to call it 'multi crapp" 💩


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

A few months ago GH was advertising heavily in my market about "new lower delivery fees" my only guess is that also brought lower base pay and tip recommendation. I know it used to recommend 25%, not sure if it still does.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I like to call it 'multi crapp" 💩


It sure seems that way.

Even with all three running simultaneously decent offers have become scarce.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> It sure seems that way.
> 
> Even with all three running simultaneously decent offers have become scarce.


Too many drivers, chasing too few orders.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

FL_Steve said:


> I've been on the GH driver waitlist for over a month. After all of the GH hype on these forums, it will be really disappointing if I finally get in and I see DD quality offers!


I've been doing GH for over a year, and most of the deliveries are over $10. I reject any below $8, and they are a minority of offers.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Seamus said:


> All these gigs are the same horse of a different color. The offers are correlated to the amount of available drivers.
> 
> Every market is different but in my market:
> 
> ...


In CA, we have prop 22, which means if we put in a minimum number of hours, we get a $1200 health care stipend at the end of each quarter. What that means is if you multi app, you won't get enough hours in to make the stipend. Note that to qualify one cannot be signed with a government sponsored health care. The stipend is to help pay for private health care insurance.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> In CA, we have prop 22, which means if we put in a minimum number of hours, we get a $1200 health care stipend at the end of each quarter. What that means is if you multi app, you won't get enough hours in to make the stipend. Note that to qualify one cannot be signed with a government sponsored health care. The stipend is to help pay for private health care insurance.


When you multi app keep them all on all the time. Resolved! ✅


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Seamus said:


> When you multi app keep them all on all the time. Resolved! ✅


No, because for Prop 22, the hours (15 hour minium for full pay, half that for half the bonus) are based on the hours your app is engaged, ie., with a passenger or you are on a delivery, dead time is not factored in. So, multi-apping will not do you any good, and, in fact, will do you worse (if I understand the system correctly). Also, the 30 cents per mile is based on engaged time, as well.


----------

